# The "Arts" are more important?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Have read several articles that the "Arts" are becoming more important to retirees; more important than the outdoor activities that were the go to things wanted before...... 
Warning: These articles are more related to the plus 55 communities around the country so please take what is written in that light...... 
In reference to the "Arts" they refer to singing (group or alone), learning to play an instrument, painting (not the house), photography, sculpting, acting in community theater, etc.. A personal involvement per say.
Me, personally not so much, I use to sketch but that was long ago. These days I do enjoy taking photos with my 35mm camera; although I don't do people that well.  And yes, I do use a digital camera but prefer the 35mm. 

What about you? Now that you are "retired" do you take part in the "Arts"?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have always taken part in sports and outdoor activities until my illness prevented this. It is still vitally important to get out and keep moving as much as possible however. I have also always taken part in the "arts" - not all that talented but I enjoy learning new things. Much research has been done on the benefits of both kinds of activities to the aged population so both have value. Physical, mental and creative activities keep the brain young and fle xible. Many people live in areas where winter is long and hard and getting out is not so easy so having artistic interests keep you busy and most also keep you socializing with others. Of course the financial aspect of any activity has to be taken into account when you live on a fixed income.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My ankles are not so good. I do not do near the outside things I used to. That may be WHY the arts are more important to a lot of seniors: we can still do them


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Micheal said:


> Have read several articles that the "Arts" are becoming more important to retirees; more important than the outdoor activities that were the go to things wanted before......
> Warning: These articles are more related to the plus 55 communities around the country so please take what is written in that light......
> In reference to the "Arts" they refer to singing (group or alone), learning to play an instrument, painting (not the house), photography, sculpting, acting in community theater, etc.. A personal involvement per say.
> Me, personally not so much, I use to sketch but that was long ago. These days I do enjoy taking photos with my 35mm camera; although I don't do people that well.  And yes, I do use a digital camera but prefer the 35mm.
> ...


We don't have much time to take in all the free concerts and times put on locally. Especially at night we are no good to go anywhere at 7:00pm except to bed! Sometimes we will attend an event if it is in the day time on a rainy day when we can't work outside. Right now our focus is working hard trying to get to a place where we won't have to work so hard. I think it is called retirement! Maybe we will be there in a year or two at 74 or 75!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

The Arts in this context is like: museums, concerts, art galleries, plays, films, etc


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

I agree with Imrose, working harder now than when I did the 9 to 5. Rainy days are for fixing what broke to be ready for the next clear day. Obviously aimed at city folks and those in"retirement communities". Don't see many museums in a hay field, or art galleries for that matter.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I would like to learn to draw, play guitar and sing, and write a novel. They just haven't made it high enough in my priority list yet. 

I'm hoping to sell my house and 4 acres and move someplace with much less required maintenance. Then maybe I will find the time. One thing I am considering is traveling in my RV for a year or 2 to make sure I have the time.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been retired 3 years now and because I physically can't do all of the outdoor activities that I used to do I concentrate more on my sewing (quilting) and other crafts. I've been saving up geneology related items for years so have that to organize plus all of my years of photos etc. so that the kids can have them when I pass. Our winters are long and so that keeps me busy.  We have no museums etc. in my little town and I can't drive at night any more anyway.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Arts depends on your personal point of view.
My personal arts is getting up in the morning enjoying a cup of fresh coffee on the porch
looking at beautiful artwork coming over the hill as the sun rises in the morning.
The colors, hues of God's art.
My other favorite art is making quilts, each quilt is a piece of art into them selves.
Also sew, paint though not well on the painting but just picking it back up after retiring.
Also doing geneology for my family too.
I love taking a scrap of fabric turning it into something spectalur.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Hubby and I indulge in both the arts and more physical activities. We like camping, bird watching and astronomy. We also attend as many jazz concerts and aviation-related museums as we possibly can. We like both aspects of retired life too much to choose between them.


----------

